# Microsoft OLE Library



## pines4equines (Jun 29, 2009)

Microsoft OLE Automation
Microsoft OLE Dialog Library
Microsoft OLE Extension
Microsoft OLE Library
Microsoft OLE Portability Lib

I accidentally trashed these out of my system folder on my Mac G3 system 8.1. Does anyone have a copy of these or know where I can get them?

Thanks!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 29, 2009)

Reinstall Microsoft Office (or Internet Explorer -- or whatever program you originally installed that installed those extensions) and the extensions will be reinstalled.


----------

